# how to develop judging



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is a thread somewhere already, I searched because I know I've seen it somewhere, but can't find it now. 

My question is straightforward. I have always tested as an enfp, but last time I tested it came out entp, but based on my functions (definitely Fi/Te), I assume intp if not enfp. But either way- I'm afraid I am letting "P" get in the way of living a successful life. I can't follow through with anything that I'm not interested in, and the problem is- I get to the end so quick, that i feel like I've already followed through with whatever it is so it's redundant and pure drudgery. But it's leading me to not finish ANYTHING. What can I do to change that bad cycle?


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Damnit. I did it again. Intp are ti/fe. Whatever idk what I am and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

I believe your personality is under your control each time the moment you change your thinking your personality changes


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Modifier said:


> I believe your personality is under your control each time the moment you change your thinking your personality changes


So I can just train myself, so to speak?


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah basic nature wont change but you can modify your skills nontheless


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

If you are very N then this can be the cause of the lack of follow-through. Your N takes you straight to the end of the problem, you have solved it in your mind: solving it in reality, where things move much more slowly, is drudgery indeed.

However, if it is something that really has to be done, then you may find that you have to replay it in your mind every time you remember you have to do it. Capturing it and finishing it in reality frees you from that. Satisfaction of having finished something is good....

The other thing I found helpful was a time-management trick: instead of getting stressed out by the huge mountain of things you have to do, list them and for each one write down only the next step that you have to do. So, you don't have to write the whole essay, you could go and get the books you need to look at, and leave actually looking at them for the next time you sit down. In this way the whole project doesn't daunt you with its size and boringness, and by dividing it into small chunks you make it easier to approach. This has made a huge difference to me.

Don't know what type you are either, but there are a few threads in the ENTP forum on how to get stuff done, as this is a problem we all have. Go and check them out...if you can be bothered


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

alfreda said:


> If you are very N then this can be the cause of the lack of follow-through. Your N takes you straight to the end of the problem, you have solved it in your mind: solving it in reality, where things move much more slowly, is drudgery indeed.
> 
> However, if it is something that really has to be done, then you may find that you have to replay it in your mind every time you remember you have to do it. Capturing it and finishing it in reality frees you from that. Satisfaction of having finished something is good....
> 
> ...


Ahhh I am very N. 100% says mypersonality.info lol. I will definitely check those threads out. That is exactly what I do with books. If I try to read it all at once when I'm supposed to, I get burnt out fast and won't pick it back up for a month. The whole repetitiveness is absolutely awful. I'll have already had closure with a concept before anyone else starts on it themselves, so when I'm supposed to be acting on it, in my head it's already been completed, so it's hard to actually do it.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Modifier said:


> yeah basic nature wont change but you can modify your skills nontheless


I guess that's kind of the point of mbti, huh? Strengthening your weaknesses to be the best you can be. Sometimes I miss the basic concepts of things. Like yesterday, I took my dads work van because I'm moving, but had never driven it before, so as I'm leaving his driveway, it's 1am, and I turn the dome lights on to see the inside and make sure I knew what I was doing, and it only took two seconds of me doing that to hit a tree. I forgot to still look outside the box (van). 

I've got a lot of work to do. It'd be overwhelming if I wasn't so excited to fix my flaws.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

OK. You are not an ENTP! We're better with machinery.....

ENFP, I reckon. With 100% N you probably do lead with Ne.

Check out the ENTP threads, though. Likely to be useful.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

alfreda said:


> OK. You are not an ENTP! We're better with machinery.....
> 
> ENFP, I reckon. With 100% N you probably do lead with Ne.
> 
> Check out the ENTP threads, though. Likely to be useful.


Hahaha... Yeah, I'm good with physically operating (well the getting any of it to work) or fixing machinery, but when it comes to actually having to pay attention to my outside surroundings, obstacles, as I call them, I .... Eff up horribly. 

 thank you though for the advice!


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Focus specifically on your Feeling and Thinking functions. You probably already use enough Introverted Feeling, but to exercise Extraverted Feeling, you should try to practice making step by step plans and participate in debates.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Paragon said:


> Focus specifically on your Feeling and Thinking functions. You probably already use enough Introverted Feeling, but to exercise Extraverted Feeling, you should try to practice making step by step plans and participate in debates.


I guess judging was the wrong word. I am loving debate; I use feeling and thinking well. My problem is following through. I meant J vs. P. As an enxp, I have already come to the conclusion of a situation in my head, so the actual acting on it is what I have trouble with.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

Let's see. Well, paying attention to your surroundings may help you. Yes, it may be hard to do, but it is not impossible. Start with trying to notice everything in your room, followed by noticing somethings while you're walking somewhere. By being aware of yourself relative to physical locations, you would probably start noticing things. 

In regards to following through your works, just ask yourself if you've done it, physically. For example, say you need to write a report on something. Once you finished drafting it in your mind, ask yourself if you've physically produced said report. Create a schedule, probably. However, don't be too rigid with the said schedule as you will inevitably swap your tasks around a bit.


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

wandai said:


> Let's see. Well, paying attention to your surroundings may help you. Yes, it may be hard to do, but it is not impossible. Start with trying to notice everything in your room, followed by noticing somethings while you're walking somewhere. By being aware of yourself relative to physical locations, you would probably start noticing things.
> 
> In regards to following through your works, just ask yourself if you've done it, physically. For example, say you need to write a report on something. Once you finished drafting it in your mind, ask yourself if you've physically produced said report. Create a schedule, probably. However, don't be too rigid with the said schedule as you will inevitably swap your tasks around a bit.


I will try to ask myself that, thanks for the suggestion. 

Would paying attention to my surroundings really affect that? I took a cognitive test the other day, and it came back saying I basically use zero sense perceiving. Hmmm


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was going to say it's probably your N that's affecting your follow-through more than your P. I have the same problem, really high N scores...no follow-through. :S


----------



## jessmk7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kelly617 said:


> Yeah, I was going to say it's probably your N that's affecting your follow-through more than your P. I have the same problem, really high N scores...no follow-through. :S


Bummer. I took a cognitive test and scored negative on Si. How that's even possible, i have no idea, but I love my Intuition! I probably should for safety's sake start paying attention. Im curious to see if that theory will prove of benefit, so I will definitely try this experiment.


----------

